# Super frizzy hair on the back of the head



## Leids

Hi ladies. My LO has REALLY frizzy hair in the back, nowhere else. I assume it's because of how he sleeps, but it drives me crazy. Knots occasionally happen, and little fluffballs get stuck, it's really strange. I use a conditioning spray every day (by Honest) but it only works temporarily but it's definitely still frizzy it just doesn't stick up quite as much.

His hair is getting quite thick/long. Should I try coconut oil? Argan oil? Does anyone else have a baby with frizzy hair in one part? I feel bad since it knots up, and I know it's not pleasant when I comb his hair. :(


----------



## MiniKiwi

I think it's really common. My LO's hair on the back there is a nasty texture and the rest of her hair (not that there's much :haha:) is soft and lovely. All the babies in our baby group have frizzy and bald spots. Coconut oil can't hurt anyway but yeah, I think it's just how it goes from the way they sleep


----------



## Leids

That's good to know! Hopefully it doesn't last long then. It's been like that for a few months. The rest of his hair is amazing, smooth and wavy. Just the back of his head is really rough and awkward. Thank you. :D I might try coconut oil at some point, but probably more so over the summer when his hair is likely to get frizzier.


----------



## bananaz

Elsie also used to have gross frizzy hair on the back of her head. Thankfully it got better after she started sleeping on her belly and it was able to grow out a bit, but now she has some weird frizzy spots on her sideburns (presumably because that's the part in contact with the mattress now). I don't know if there's much you can do about it, I think it's just the nature of baby hair unfortunately :shrug:


----------



## Foogirl

Abby had this. It has turned out to be the most curly hair she has. My advice? Learn to live with the fact you'll have to do something to it every day. We gave up with the conditioning spray, none of them helped long term and to be honest, mist spreading water on it is just as effective. We've tried oils, leave in conditioners, conditioning shampoo, conditioner after shampoo, absolutely nothing makes a difference. Invest in a tangle teezer brush (google it, boots have em) as this is the least painful way to deal with it. Abby is 3 and a half and there is no sign of this getting better.


----------



## Leids

Oh wow! Good to know, I'll have to look into a tangle teezer brush. When I comb his hair with a baby comb it gets stuck and of course he gets really agitated by it, so I've been using my comb for his hair. He primarily sleeps on his back or side, so I'm sure that's what it is. 

He'll probably end up getting his first hair cut around 1 before summer time (his hair is quite long and starting to grow over his ears) but I doubt that will help with anything.


----------



## Jslyn9996

We are experiencing this too. Think im going to try oil or maybe even bag balm on the back of his head.


----------



## Foogirl

Nope, the hair cuts make no difference!

Although, I guess with a boy you can at least choose to have very short hair. I think a crew cut might solve Abby's brillo pad :haha:


----------

